# Don't touch my bone.



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

http://www.tsagroup.com/cc/donttouchmybone.wmv

..


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Anybody want a three-legged dog 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I used that very video some years ago, suggesting the dog could be the mascot of an industrial grouping I was trying to get to behave as a coherent club, rather than the default dog-eat-dog culture that existed under the diplomatic veneer.

Dave


----------

